# So a deer hit my car...



## MssweetsA2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Anyone know if I file a claim will my insurance company will then check to see if I drive Rideshare? I use Progressive. Thanks for your help


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

I filed a claim and they asked me if I did rideshare. It's one of those standard boxes they check now.

I won't tell you how to answer it.


----------



## MssweetsA2 (Dec 18, 2016)

Coachman said:


> I filed a claim and they asked me if I did rideshare.
> 
> You can answer as you see fit.


They asked me what I added this car to my policy and I said no. It wasn't until a month later that I ended up signing this car up and adding it. If I lie and say I don't do Rideshare can they find out?


----------



## Coachman (Sep 22, 2015)

Well if you tell them now they're likely to deny your claim. If you don't tell them the worst that can happen is they'll find out and deny your claim.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MssweetsA2 said:


> They asked me what I added this car to my policy and I said no. It wasn't until a month later that I ended up signing this car up and adding it. If I lie and say I don't do Rideshare can they find out?


Just have to have common sense with this shit. If you already went behind their back it's too late to worry. If you in the streets and you went behind someone's back, you can't get shook now. Let's ask some questions...

Were you online on your app when you hit the deer? Probably not but even if you were it doesn't matter.

Does the deer have a birth certificate, family or a lawyer? Probably not.

Could you have done similar damage by accidentally driving your car into something else with 0 liability on the other end like the inside of your garage? Probably and there's 0 reason to tell them you're doing rideshare after a blunder like that.

*If they're going to find out they're going to find out, but if you have street smarts you just don't tell them shit, tell them you need to know coverage options and then GTF back out there once it's fixed up and keep driving. *If they will get you they will get you, but I guarantee you there's people that have gotten into a similar situation, didn't say shit and are still driving all good paying their nice cool 100 a month or less.

Worst that can happen if they ever find out is they drop your coverage and then you just look for another company or bite the bullet and get rideshare insurance that's probably too expensive. I'd ask around here though as I've seen some people talk about decently priced rideshare insurance in DC.


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

Unless you have a risdeshare endorsement on your policy—meaning you told them you do rideshare—I wouldn’t tell you to first remove the trade dress stickers when the adjuster comes by or asks you to send pics.


----------



## emdeplam (Jan 13, 2017)

Deer are not acceptable service animals


----------



## Over/Uber (Jan 2, 2017)

emdeplam said:


> Deer are not acceptable service animals


Did you make a funny??


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

MssweetsA2 said:


> So a deer hit my car...


uh, no.... YOU hit a deer. 


MssweetsA2 said:


> If I lie and say I don't do Rideshare can they find out?


Insurance fraud....bad, very bad. You would have slept better at night if you had purchased a rideshare endorsement.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

I would just say no, the deer had nothing to do with rideshare.


----------



## possibledriver (Dec 16, 2014)

Uber's Guber said:


> uh, no.... YOU hit a deer.
> 
> Insurance fraud....bad, very bad. You would have slept better at night if you had purchased a rideshare endorsement.


I had one jump out of the bushes and hit my front end mid leap!


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

The deer might have hit her, I was in Northern CA once and a deer ran into the passenger fender/door. It put a big dent where the fender and door meet and broke the side mirror off.


----------



## Fozzie (Aug 11, 2018)

*THE INSURANCE CODE OF 1956 (EXCERPT)*
*Act 218 of 1956*

*500.4503 Fraudulent insurance acts.*

Sec. 4503.

A fraudulent insurance act includes, but is not limited to, acts or omissions committed by any person who knowingly, and with an intent to injure, defraud, or deceive:

(a) Presents, causes to be presented, or prepares with knowledge or belief that it will be presented to or by an insurer or any agent of an insurer, or any agent of an insurer, reinsurer, or broker any oral or written statement knowing that the statement contains any false information concerning any fact material to an application for the issuance of an insurance policy.

(b) Prepares or assists, abets, solicits, or conspires with another to prepare or make an oral or written statement that is intended to be presented to or by any insurer in connection with, or in support of, any application for the issuance of an insurance policy, knowing that the statement contains any false information concerning any fact or thing material to the application.

(c) Presents or causes to be presented to or by any insurer, any oral or written statement including computer-generated information as part of, or in support of, a claim for payment or other benefit pursuant to an insurance policy, knowing that the statement contains false information concerning any fact or thing material to the claim.

(d) Assists, abets, solicits, or conspires with another to prepare or make any oral or written statement including computer-generated documents that is intended to be presented to or by any insurer in connection with, or in support of, any claim for payment or other benefit pursuant to an insurance policy, knowing that the statement contains any false information concerning any fact or thing material to the claim.

(e) Solicits or accepts new or renewal insurance risks by or for an insolvent insurer.

(f) Removes or attempts to remove the assets or records of assets, transactions, and affairs, or a material part of the assets or records, from the home office or other place of business of the insurer or from the place of safekeeping of the insurer, or who conceals or attempts to conceal the assets or record of assets, transactions, and affairs, or a material part of the assets or records, from the commissioner.

(g) Diverts, attempts to divert, or conspires to divert funds of an insurer or of other persons in connection with any of the following:

(i) The transaction of insurance or reinsurance.

(ii) The conduct of business activities by an insurer.

(iii) The formation, acquisition, or dissolution of an insurer.

(h) Employs, uses, or acts as a runner, capper, or steerer with the intent to falsely or fraudulently obtain benefits under a contract of insurance or to falsely or fraudulently assert a claim against an insured or an insurer for providing services to the client, patient, or customer.

(i) Knowingly and willfully assists, conspires with, or urges any person to fraudulently violate this act, or any person who due to that assistance, conspiracy, or urging knowingly and willfully benefits from the proceeds derived from the fraud.

*********************
Knowingly lying about, or concealing an important fact in connection with a insurance claim or payment made under an insurance policy is a felony in Michigan, and may result in up to 4 years in prison and a fine of not more than $50,000 *


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Can they deny a claim you if you were using your car on personal business and not on the app? They might drop you if you tell them you use your car for rideshare but can they deny a claim if it was personal business?


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Las Vegas Dude said:


> Can they deny a claim you if you were using your car on personal business and not on the app? They might drop you if you tell them you use your car for rideshare but can they deny a claim if it was personal business?


That's the point really. A deer is not a citizen with human rights and documents and on average if you do hit a deer your app will be off any way. If you are already running uber and lyft on personal insurance that's your choice and you obviously know that most general rideshare insurances are basically robbing you of your gas and basic maintenance money. Their prices can easily put you in a situation where you are dumping your earnings into insurance by the time you get any real money.

Just a deer is the last thing you should ever have to worry about getting got by your insurance on. The deer doesn't have an uber app and didn't catch a ride with you.


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

If it’s that small (2 very minor dents) I would bypass the insurance and just get it fixed myself as it might be less than your deductible anyway. Might be worth not reporting it and save your fight for a bigger claim. I would really think about getting this added as a rideshare vehicle to your insurance too.


----------



## MssweetsA2 (Dec 18, 2016)

I was not driving rideshare when it happened. There r 2 very minor dents but my car was cosmetically flawless prior to this. I've been with my insurance company for over 10 years and never filed a claim so I highly doubt I am showing as a red flag for fraud. I drive a 2 yr old 50+k vehicle uber select and I really try 2 keep it up to high standards for rideshare and myself. Jokes aside, it really did happen. Where I live hunting season just started and the deer are mating as well (que the jokes) so they're everywhere!
Here's the crazy part, I was riding with my friend telling her a story about how a passenger wanted to put her kids in my truck (6 pax total, I only hold 4) just to take them a couple miles down the road and I told her I couldn't because a deer might run out and hit us and then there'd be the liability factor. Well I guess I jinxed myself cuz literally within five seconds of me saying this a deer runs out in the road about a hundred feet in front of me so I slow down and as I get to that point where the deer crossed, the deer comes barreling right back into the road into the side of my car on the driver side and kind of bounces off of it. Crazy part is the deer just ran off after it ran into my car ( point of contact was probably 30 miles an hour).
I have never hit a deer or had a deer run into my car. I don't want to lose my insurance but shit I've been paying in this policy for a decade and legitimately need to get my vehicle fixed!



Las Vegas Dude said:


> The deer might have hit her, I was in Northern CA once and a deer ran into the passenger fender/door. It put a big dent where the fender and door meet and broke the side mirror off.


This is exactly what happened to me!



Las Vegas Dude said:


> If it's that small (2 very minor dents) I would bypass the insurance and just get it fixed myself as it might be less than your deductible anyway. Might be worth not reporting it and save your fight for a bigger claim. I would really think about getting this added as a rideshare vehicle to your insurance too.


Replacing, painting, and installing a whole quarter panel because the dents are on a ridge I have to think is rather pricey though?


----------



## Las Vegas Dude (Sep 3, 2018)

Maybe, you could get an estimate before you turn it in and see.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

MssweetsA2 said:


> I was not driving rideshare when it happened.


Then you're about as far in the clear as you're gonna get for someone that doesn't have rideshare insurance. Assess what is cheaper between insurance paying and doing it off hand, fix it and make more money. They're not going to smell any blood from you hitting a deer of all things.

The dents are minor enough that even if you reported this to both insurance and uber, I know Uber would immediately let you back on the road as soon as they saw the pictures any way. Car can be driven, customers just wanna go from A to B so they don't care about cosmetics, good to go.


----------



## SRGuy (May 17, 2016)

MssweetsA2 said:


> I was not driving rideshare when it happened. There r 2 very minor dents but my car was cosmetically flawless prior to this. I've been with my insurance company for over 10 years and never filed a claim so I highly doubt I am showing as a red flag for fraud. I drive a 2 yr old 50+k vehicle uber select and I really try 2 keep it up to high standards for rideshare and myself. Jokes aside, it really did happen. Where I live hunting season just started and the deer are mating as well (que the jokes) so they're everywhere!
> Here's the crazy part, I was riding with my friend telling her a story about how a passenger wanted to put her kids in my truck (6 pax total, I only hold 4) just to take them a couple miles down the road and I told her I couldn't because a deer might run out and hit us and then there'd be the liability factor. Well I guess I jinxed myself cuz literally within five seconds of me saying this a deer runs out in the road about a hundred feet in front of me so I slow down and as I get to that point where the deer crossed, the deer comes barreling right back into the road into the side of my car on the driver side and kind of bounces off of it. Crazy part is the deer just ran off after it ran into my car ( point of contact was probably 30 miles an hour).
> I have never hit a deer or had a deer run into my car. I don't want to lose my insurance but shit I've been paying in this policy for a decade and legitimately need to get my vehicle fixed!
> 
> ...


Get a quote to see the cost of the repair and compare to your collission deductible. Tough situation - you weren't doing rideshare when the accident occurred but are doing rideshare. Tell them you were driving home and the deer ran into your car. No nerd to inform uber or Lyft.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

What do you call a deer with no eyes ?

No eye deer ?

What do you call a deer with no legs and no eyes ?

Still no Idea ?

Buck Wild.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Coachman said:


> Well if you tell them now they're likely to deny your claim. If you don't tell them the worst that can happen is they'll find out and deny your claim.


Um, providing false information to an insurance company is called insurance fraud. Depending upon circumstances, that can lead to FELONY charges filed by the State Insurance Commissioner.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

tohunt4me said:


> What do you call a deer with no eyes ?
> 
> No eye deer ?
> 
> ...


I want to report this post for being a real groaner! Good job.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

I'm thinking that Farmers is better insurance when wildlife is at fault for vehicle damage.


----------

